# Watercraft registration clarification



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm looking for a C.O. to validate or correct my understanding of Michigan law on a watercraft registration issue (not a titling issue).

The person in question is an out-of-state resident bringing a watercraft to Michigan for a week's vacation. The state the resident is from does not require registration if the watercraft is not primarily used in that state. Therefore, it is my understanding that the out-of-state resident would need to register the watercraft in Michigan to use it here even though it's only for a week because it lacks registration in another state. This is a power boat that isn't exempted from registration under Michigan law.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

bradymsu said:


> I'm looking for a C.O. to validate or correct my understanding of Michigan law on a watercraft registration issue (not a titling issue).
> 
> The person in question is an out-of-state resident bringing a watercraft to Michigan for a week's vacation. The state the resident is from does not require registration if the watercraft is not primarily used in that state. Therefore, it is my understanding that the out-of-state resident would need to register the watercraft in Michigan to use it here even though it's only for a week because it lacks registration in another state.


I'd be suprised if a non resident could legally register a boat in Michigan. But, I can site no laws to support this belief...


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

since states reciprocate in honoring each others registration, he should register it in his own state. that way he is covered anywhere he travels. plus he can use it at home too. but the short answer is yes,,, it has to be registered.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

*324.80122 Conditions to operation of vessels; violation; fine.*Sec. 80122.
(1) Except as otherwise provided in this part, a person shall not operate or give permission for the operation of a vessel of any length on the waters of this state unless the fees prescribed in section 80124 for the vessel are paid, the certificate of number assigned to the vessel is on board and is in full force and effect, and, except for the following, the identifying number and decal are displayed on each side of the forward half of the vessel in accordance with this part and the rules promulgated by the department under this part:
(a) A decal and identifying numbers for a wooden hull and historic vessel as that term is defined in section 80124 may be displayed in the manner described in section 80126(2).
(b) A decal for an inflatable boat may be displayed on the transom of the boat.
(2) If a vessel is actually numbered in another state of principal use in accordance with a federally approved numbering system, it is in compliance with the numbering requirements of this state while it is temporarily being used in this state. This subsection applies to a vessel for which a valid temporary certificate is issued to the vessel's owner by the issuing authority of the state in which the vessel is principally used.
(3) If a vessel is removed to this state as the new state of principal use, a number awarded by any other issuing authority is valid for not more than 60 days before numbering is required by this state.
(4) A person who violates this section is responsible for a state civil infraction and may be ordered to pay a civil fine of not more than $500.00.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

foxriver6 said:


> *324.80122 Conditions to operation of vessels; violation; fine.*Sec. 80122.
> (1) Except as otherwise provided in this part, a person shall not operate or give permission for the operation of a vessel of any length on the waters of this state unless the fees prescribed in section 80124 for the vessel are paid, the certificate of number assigned to the vessel is on board and is in full force and effect, and, except for the following, the identifying number and decal are displayed on each side of the forward half of the vessel in accordance with this part and the rules promulgated by the department under this part:
> (a) A decal and identifying numbers for a wooden hull and historic vessel as that term is defined in section 80124 may be displayed in the manner described in section 80126(2).
> (b) A decal for an inflatable boat may be displayed on the transom of the boat.
> ...


The watercraft needs to be registered to operate on public waters in the state of Michigan.


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks to all of you.


----------

